

Ask HN: How did you move from 'real' work to working for startups? - robchez

Hey all.
I am a 23 year old with a degree in mechanical engineering working in mining. In the 2 years within my company i have moved up from graduate mechanical engineer to project engineer. (unprescedented in my career/work). I have managed projects from start to finish worth millions of dollars. Only problem is, as good as I am at this, I really don't want this to be my life.<p>So my question to all you, is how did you jump from the 'real' world to working for a startup or finding your own business, and how do you recommend I carry my skills to this new career I so desperatley want.
======
sebg
The short story for me is saved enough to give me a full year's runway and
quit my job.

For you, since you are still employed at your job, I would suggest that you
start chatting to people in your area that have started / are starting
companies. Figure out how they did it. You'll learn much more over a beer than
anything we can probably tell you here.

Then figure out what frustrations you want to solve for people. Think about
whether they are going to have those frustrations five years from now and then
go talk to them.

As for carrying skills over to a new career, given your technical background
you'll have good project management skills and incredible knowledge into
mining. What sorts of problems / frustrations can you solve for mining
companies / employees? That's an easier way to start than how do I become the
next google.

